# Second Secret Reaper Group



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Mine was sent out Saturday so they should have it by now, I hope.


----------



## HallowOhio (Sep 13, 2007)

Mine went out as well! 

I received mine! It was awesome!!! A grave marker, a sign for my kitchen which is way cool, a cd, magnet, candy...and a great book--- u teach English so it was perfect!!!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## HallowOhio (Sep 13, 2007)

Wanted to post again how great everything was! Thanks so much Mr. Scratch!!! I live every bit of everything.

Btw. The window clings are amazing! Those are the first Halloween window clings that Ive really liked.... I have a huge picture window in my front of the house. I'll take pics when I get everything situated. This was truly cool.


----------



## 1LuvHalloween (Oct 27, 2004)

I sent mine out Wednesday. I recieved mine last week. A great cd, two ceramic containers which I love and go great with my dining room, a book of vintage halloween cards, and a ghost candle holder. I love it all!


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

HallowOhio said:


> Wanted to post again how great everything was! Thanks so much Mr. Scratch!!! I live every bit of everything.
> 
> Btw. The window clings are amazing! Those are the first Halloween window clings that Ive really liked.... I have a huge picture window in my front of the house. I'll take pics when I get everything situated. This was truly cool.


Glad you liked everything! Can't wait to see those pics!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Just a reminder if you haven't sent me a message saying you've sent out your gift please do so with the confirmation number. Thanks everyone.


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

I received my secret reaper gift on Saturday. I dont know who to thank though!! So whoever is my secret reaper THANK YOU I love everything you sent me. I am making a witch's kitchen in my dining room and the spiders, bats and the witch will be perfect. I will post a picture later today have errands to run this smornin but just wanted to say Thank you and count me in next year this was fun.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I sent my package out and looks like it has been delivered. I hope my victim enjoys.

I just received a beautiful handmade reaper gift. Thank you Heather, it's georgous!!!

The photo doesn't to it justice. I love it.


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

Can't wait to get mine!!!


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Purpleferrets3, that was me. Glad you liked everything. I don't have any good stores in my area unless I go to the "city". I ended up having to order everything. I love being able to find so much online!


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

Mine was sent out today... Can't wait to get mine too. XoXo


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

I got my gift today! Thank you so much Ghost magnet! I cannot believe the things you found. I've alreeady decided that the next time I'm in the "city" I'm stocking up on things for next year. By the way, I put city in quotations because while technically it's a city, it's not what I picture a city to be. It's quite small. If anybody knows Charlottesville, VA, then you'll know what I'm talking about.

Here's a pic of my gifts!


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

Yay Nnh, I'm so glad the mosaic mirror survived the trip, I've been crossing my fingers all week! Hope you enjoy it, I really wanted to send something one of a kind


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

I just wanted to let everyone know that there are a few people who have had some issues getting some things sent out. The flu is spreading like wildfire here in TN I Know for sure, and in GA. Plus there is flooding in some areas and people aren't able to really even get out of their house in some places. If you haven't been able to send out your gift because of something please just let me know and keep me updated on what's going on with you all. Everyone on here is great about being understanding, and we still have well over a month til Halloween. (ACKKK it's coming fast  ) On a side note if you aren't going to be able to send something to your reaper please let me know also so we can make sure everyone gets a gift. Thanks so much. I'm glad to see everyone's great gifts. I wanted to say also that I recieved mine and LOVE IT SOOOOOOOO MUCH. I will post pictures of it soon. Thank you thank you thank you.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

HeatherEve1234 said:


> Yay Nnh, I'm so glad the mosaic mirror survived the trip, I've been crossing my fingers all week! Hope you enjoy it, I really wanted to send something one of a kind


It is one of a kind, made it safe and sound and well... I LOVE it! Thank you again so much!!!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

digbugsgirl - very nice haul! 

I can't wait to see everyone else's gifts too.


----------



## GhostMagnet (Jul 14, 2009)

Glad you got your package, digbugsgirl. I had so much fun putting it together.


----------



## HallowOhio (Sep 13, 2007)

Ghost Magnet, dud yours arrive yet?


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

I got my gift today! Thank you so much Purple Ferrets 3 ( Jody )


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

digbugsgirl said:


> Purpleferrets3, that was me. Glad you liked everything. I don't have any good stores in my area unless I go to the "city". I ended up having to order everything. I love being able to find so much online!


I really appreciate everything you sent me. I totally understand about going to the "city" I am surrounded by cornfields. The closest major city to me is Chicago and I never go there Its about 150 miles one way...Im glad my secret reaper isnt a secret anymore so I can properly say thank you digbugsgirl. Im working on setting up my display now and I will try to post a pic soon.. Thanks again HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

Heres a pic


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

*mine*

Everyone has some great stuff here!! Like me!  I got mine last week but I forgot to post  I got an awesome candelabra that I was dreaming about...lol. A candle holder shaped like a ghost and a black glitter pumpkin! I love them all!!! (pics to come soon as I can get some more batteries for my camera!)

Not sure who my secret reaper was...just the name Kim. THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!! 

Mine went out today and I hope that it makes it with no problems!!!

P.S. sorry, I also got some candy...two boxes of Dots...but those won't be in the picture as my mom stole those...lol.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Everyone's stuff is great. Can't wait to see the rest with photos. 

The tracking on mine says delivered on Friday, I hope my victim recieved it okay.


----------



## ChangedReality (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm giddy with excitement about how mine is going to go over/how mine is going to be. ...I've gotta admit, I'm a guy so I definitely wasn't as creative about packing it as all of y'all were. "oh, it all fits in the box... that works." haha


----------



## great_ghoul (Aug 14, 2004)

ChangedReality said:


> I'm giddy with excitement about how mine is going to go over/how mine is going to be. ...I've gotta admit, I'm a guy so I definitely wasn't as creative about packing it as all of y'all were. "oh, it all fits in the box... that works." haha


HAHAHA...ChangedReality - you ROCK!!!!!! This is some AWESOME LOOT!!!! I love it all! If I can make this work, I'll attach some pics as well. You did an amazing job - I will use ALL of it! Thank you thank you thank you!!!

I love the way the clown was looking face-straight up at me as soon as I opened the box hahah. Gave me a giggle to think of how many people on this forum that might have horrified 

Rundown for others:
Great spooky looking clown mask
A jumbo candy corn candle
2 spooky ghoulish ornaments
A BOO cookie cutter
A pumpkin adorned cupcake multi-tier tray
3 Skellie garlands
A ceramic skull (which suffered a slight mis-hap in transit, but all the pieces are still here and it will look even creepier when I glue it back together!)

I was having SUCH a crap day today - this could not possibly have arrived at a better time! Thanks for making my day!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have enjoyed looking at all these things during the past 24 hours. I had never clicked on this thread before and didn't realize that it was a swap type going on. I love swapping. You guys are great and got and gave some great things! I do swaps on some Christmas boards.
This is fantastic. Is it a yearly event? I will so be a part of this next year if it is.


----------



## ChangedReality (Aug 17, 2009)

Great Ghoul,

I'm glad you enjoyed the gifts... honestly, it's tough to stretch the budget and also get some good really stuff, ya know? But, I actually had thought about getting some of those fake eyes and like taping them into the mask (just for shipping so it would literally be looking at you), but they didn't have any of that stuff out yet. Also, a bit of trivia, the mask is actually Joker's mask from the new batman movie that came out last year and it still looks really great IMO. So, I'm really glad it got there to cheer you up today. 

Printersdevil,

Yeah, apparently they do it every year... this is my first year on the forum so I'd never heard of it either until about a month ago. So, next year we'll all be ready to go.


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

I can't wait to get mine, I hope my reaper didn't forget me 

It's alot of fun to see what everyone is getting, looks like great stuff. I hope that my reapee will post what I gave them


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Maybe you weren't forgotten Mr Scratch. Hopefully you will get it soon!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

printersdevil said:


> I have enjoyed looking at all these things during the past 24 hours. I had never clicked on this thread before and didn't realize that it was a swap type going on. I love swapping. You guys are great and got and gave some great things! I do swaps on some Christmas boards.
> This is fantastic. Is it a yearly event? I will so be a part of this next year if it is.


Yeah its an annual event. If you want to be sure to get in for it next year but sure to check the boards around July.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Just so everyone knows if you haven't pm'd me about sending out your gift please do so. I am going to go through all of my pm's tomorrow and sort through who has gotten gifts and who hasn't as well as who has messaged me about sending things out late, so everyone will know where they stand. I hope to have all of it updated on this thread by Monday evening. I ask again if you are having a bit of trouble sending out your item please let us know we will work to make sure everyone gets something this year so noone is left out like last year. If you were going to send out your item late and have done so since you messaged me before please resend a message telling me you've sent your package. Thanks everyone. (For those who haven't recieved a gift yet don't give up there have been several people with weather and major family issues that have messaged me about being a bit late to send stuff out.)


----------



## ChangedReality (Aug 17, 2009)

It's alright Gothikren, it makes it more of a surprise "will I get it tomorrow...or a few days from now... when will it come.." Actually it's made me smile a few times after a long day of work when I think that it might just come tomorrow.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey everyone! Looks like you've gotten some pretty awesome packages from eachother! Keep those pics coming!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Haven't heard from my victim in a while....hope she got my package...she should have by now.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

bump and please post on here if you've gotten your gift or not yet thnx  will help keep it easier to track for me <3.


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

I haven't seen anything yet


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

PM sent to HeatherEVE


----------



## HallowOhio (Sep 13, 2007)

Haven't heard from my person yet.....I hope she liked it.


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

My Craftastic Creations: I've been reaped!

Whoo hoo! Got my surprises in the mail today, thanks so much Si-cotik, worth waiting for FER SURE  Pic of my loot on my blog entry above, with descriptions and admiration.  This was excellent fun, so glad I participated! Thanks everybody!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Love that clock Si-ckotic!!


----------



## ChangedReality (Aug 17, 2009)

Those are really nice, I've gotta say that skull and the votive candles are really nice.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Teehee!!! And I was so nervous you wouldn't like it. Took me forever to decide what I wanted to do with that clock!!! I was determined to make it, couldn't give up on the idea, but I must have changed my mind a thousand times on what I wanted on it. So I finally settled on a skull and as I drew him the idea of the mad hatter's hat came up and Voila! A dead Hatter. 
And the skull candle holder reminded me "off with their heads" and I kind of chuckled at the thought she must have finally cut the kings head off.

And I had been reading your blog, thus how I came up with the beads. I saw the mug in the disney store and HAD to get it! The candy was my final decision.

*Shew* I was also afraid it wasn't gonna make it!!

Certainly glad you liked it!! It was really fun!!


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

Very nice job on your gft si-cotik! Great job painting the clock, I love how it turned out!!


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

I love it all, thanks so much for putting so much time into it! I already got candles for the holders and they're part of the display on the mantle, LOVE THEM!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Aw! Shucks!!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Way cool clock, everyone is getting such nice stuff.

I still haven't heard if my victim liked their stuff. My tracking number shows it was delivered...


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

So, how many others have sent gifts and not gotten one???


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

I do want to let Mr. Scratch and Changed reality know that yours should be in the mail today. I contacted reapers for those I knew had not recieved items yet, and some are having trouble getting things out due to funerals, flu in their home, etc. Fear not I'm trying to keep a good track on it. I know for yours Changed reality your reaper had a hard time finding things as they didn't put anything out in her area for a long time.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

So far I still haven't heard the status of gifts recieved from DeathState (though his reaper pm'd me), Marc63, and Dutchess of Darkness (though these two requested exchanges with each other specificially ), CroglinVampire I haven't heard back from your reaper yet, GhostMagnet ( I heard from your reaper and your package should have been sent), Clockwerk (your items were mailed today), ChangedReality (your package was sent today), Mr. Scratch (your reaper said they would be putting your package in the mail today). Let me know as soon as you guys get your items. If you haven't recieved things by Saturday or so we will go with the backup plan so noone is left out.


----------



## ChangedReality (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh a lady is sending mine? Well there was/is no hurry then, a gentleman shall always wait on a lady. (....even if she decides to takes 45 minutes while doing who knows what, thus making us late for our dinner reservations, and thus late for our opera...but that's another story  haha)


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Very gentlemanly of you ChangedReality


----------



## HallowOhio (Sep 13, 2007)

Still haven't heard if my person received or liked what I sent.


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey Gothiken, Dang it, I posted what was going on with my Secret Reaper and I under the other group thread, ok quick run down. Neither my partner or I have shipped yet, we've both been going through some rather heavy life tials in life. However, we have been in contact with each other. I have pretty much purchased all my little Reapers' goodies, it's just a matter of putting it all together and then shipping it off. He had to wait for some more goody details from me which took some time as I am recovering from a rather unpleasant adventure here in Raccoon City and then got hit hard with the flu. Yep on the mend and chasing my figgin tail trying to make up for it. So as I mentioned on the other group page a few days ago, we're both working on getting ours together and shipped off, we may be the stragglers this year, but we'll still finish the race no matter how long it takes.

And Gothiken, thanks babe for arranging this Secrect Reaper exchange, I just love doing them, just to bad life has been throwing "literally" some nasty curve balls. You've done a Fantastic job! and my Witchy hat goes off to you. I'll let you know as soon as I have launched mine off though hun, thanks for your understanding and patience.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

No problem glad you're feeling better from the flu. Our house has rebounded back from it and strep throat (all 4 of the kids plus I got it all) so I definatly know what you mean and how bad it sucks and how drained you feel.  


If anyone else still has not recieved a gift please let me know I'd really appreciate it. Mr. Scratch have you recieved yours yet? How about you CroglinV.? Lemme know the status guys


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

ChangedReality said:


> Oh a lady is sending mine? Well there was/is no hurry then, a gentleman shall always wait on a lady. (....even if she decides to takes 45 minutes while doing who knows what, thus making us late for our dinner reservations, and thus late for our opera...but that's another story  haha)


who knows what is usually that pretty sexy lingerie under the beautiful gown she wears to the opera and the makeup and hair that go with the gown


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

I haven't physically received it yet, but my reaper has been in touch to let me know it has shipped. I'll post pictures when it arrives. Thank you!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

No problem just wanted to make sure you've gotten yours


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey Gothikren, Marc63 received his Secret Reapers Goodies parcel from me yesterday Sat Nov 7th, hopefully you'll be hearing from him soon after he's done playing with everything, lol...I'm still waiting for the arrival of my wonderful treasure but it'll get here in good time, all's good, I'm totally stoked! Will let you know as soon as it arrives and post pics. Plus pics from a couple other Secrect Reapers I wasn't expecting


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

Ok I've been Reaped, but I'm not sharing my goodies just yet as I found out my Secrect Reaper reaped me 3xs so after everything has arrived you'll get to see my haul, damn gettin reaped feels so good


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Dutchess of Darkness said:


> Ok I've been Reaped, but I'm not sharing my goodies just yet as I found out my Secrect Reaper reaped me 3xs so after everything has arrived you'll get to see my haul, damn gettin reaped feels so good


Naughty. Just naughty. Love the conversations.


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

Where are everyone else's Hauls being posted? I don't see many here?? Can't wait to show you my goodies, soon very soon I hope


----------



## marc63 (Jun 24, 2008)

Now this is a spread i got reaped like you never seen I got many sweets that are delicious, Canadas candy rocks, Black roses , the witches alphabet , Dracula the movie, and a scary sounds cd, Bone to be wild biker for my village and a haunted theater for my village set, a spooky door cover, halloween table cloth also some very wicked candles for my delight, a dracula candle holder, a set of canadian flags and magnets , some skeleton garland for my halloween tree man this is great and some shiny new Halloween earings for my wife i realy got reaped i can see the light from here but i think ill stay around for a couple hundred more years hope i didnt leave anything out Love ya Dutchess my sister in crime!!!! My pic is listed in attachments


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

Glad you liked your goodies, and enjoyed being Reaped,lol Your Big sister in Crime DOD


----------



## marc63 (Jun 24, 2008)

Every thing was great, you just have one more to go stay calm it will get there soon LOL very soon i hope im like a little kid this stuff is great i will treaure them always maybe you will get something else soon maybe a utility belt!!!


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

lmao! Marc, I am the one who's calm sweetie, your not though. Yep you'z like the biggest kid when it comes to this stuff. I was telling Guardian of the Damned how it drives you just as crazy waiting for my goodies to arrive here as it does for you to wait for yours to arrive there.

And OMG, yep now a utility belt, I'd probably end up wearing the damn thing to bed every night, hehehe

Actually seeing how all of Rays Co-workers and old co-wokers who have moved on to other Security companies plan on wearing their security uniforms to his funeral, they all said, hey what about "K" wish she could wear one also, and GOD suggested I wear my costume you sent me, and I said, hey now that would be an awesome Idea but I'd need a belt to finish the look and make it fit and look right, lol. So its' funny you should bring that up.

Like I said, glad you liked everything. Hopefully soon, your next Canadian Bat will arrive.


----------



## marc63 (Jun 24, 2008)

C what i can do!!!! HMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

lol, You're an amazing Friend, and an awesome Brother. And one of the things I lover perhaps best about you, is your craziness!!!Like 2 peas in a pod we are


----------



## ChangedReality (Aug 17, 2009)

... I forgot to post my pictures on here of the stuff that gothikren got me! I am so sorry about that! She got me these awesome things, ice cube trays that were mini skulls, stryophome warning/hanging signs, this orange pumpkin glass tealight holder, halloween coasters and all sorts of awesome stuff! I was so busy putting it out when I got it that I forgot to take pictures... and then forgot to take pictures when I was putting it all up. I'm sorry gothikren, but it was AWESOME!


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

Awww, ChangedReality, we love pics! But sounds like you got Reaped pretty good!

Ya is it just me or are there a lot of people who didn't post pictures of their Haul?

I'll be posting mine as soon as all the goodies arrive, so everyone will just have to have Patience.


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

And where is the First group listed again, did anyone post more of their stuff over there maybe?


----------



## ChangedReality (Aug 17, 2009)

I know, DoD, I feel really bad that I forgot to take pictures... I'm honestly thinking about driving home and pulling out my 5 large garbage bags of halloween stuff and taking some pictures of what she got me... (and, yes, 5 large garbage bags... I'm just starting  I'll get up there to needing a storage room for it haha)


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

croglinvampire, guess i will reap you. i had fun picking out some gifts for you. just have to find a box and should have it in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

crog, it's on it's way. ups said it should be there by mon. have fun waiting. lol the anticipation, the expectation, hope you like it


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey Everyone, DOD here. Ok I know I'm rather LATE in posting my Secret Reaper's Gift of Love but better late then Never right!

Ok my partner in Crime Reaped me "Real Good" Marc63, I love you Brother!
My haul included the Jessica Galbreth Morrigan Tapestry I've wanted sooooo badly ever since she came out with it. The Gorgeous but Leathal MOrrigan the Phantom Queen of Celtic Lore with her faithful Raven Familiars by her side in a beautiful Cemetary setting by a magickal fullmoon, Absolutely Stunning! It's going to look WIcked in my New Home!
Also I received the 3 Cd's from one of my favorite Bands that I still didn't have. Nox Arcana's *Necronomicon, *Blood of the Dragon & *Phantoms of the High Seas, and a gorgeous Nox Arcana Tales from the Dark Tower Post Card. 
And finally there is "Little Marcus", he sits on my desk and watches over every task I do while at my pc, he's a Faithful Guardian Gargoyle with his hand extended ready to hold a candlelight, he's such a sweetie, just love him 

Thank-You soooooooo Much Marcus, I just Love everything ~ Love Ya Brother~ 

Oh here's a few pic's...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

nice score dod, marcus, you did good


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Nice haul dutchess....marc63 did you well


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

Thank-You Hallo & Meeps, Yes I'm truly Blessed, Marcus truly touched my heart I totally Can't wait to get moved and get Morrigan in her rightful place in my New Home, her New Home, she's not being hung up until she's in my new place where she belongs.


----------



## marc63 (Jun 24, 2008)

*HI*



MsMeeple said:


> Nice haul dutchess....marc63 did you well


Thank you i tried next year will be even better


----------



## marc63 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Hi*



hallorenescene said:


> nice score dod, marcus, you did good


Thanks a lot i love Halloween isnt it the best


----------



## marc63 (Jun 24, 2008)

Yes Dutchess we both raked in pretty good i would say!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Is there going to be a third reaper group? Perhaps in july/august?


----------

